# 2000 maxima GLE keeps dieing



## GTRwishlist (Jan 21, 2012)

My maxima GLE year 2000 keeps dieing, started in summer but not so often then winter came around and it started dieing alot more. So when you start the car cold its good idles high around 1500 rpms after a while when the engines warm it starts to die, for example at a stoplight you can tell when the rpm starts dropping slowly its going to die. it will die when you start the car like going to the store and engines warmed up then after you leave the store and start the car is going to die sooner or later. does not die when your on the gas only when your at a stop and stopped for a bit too long it will die, dies less on a cold engine and dies more on a warm engine. cleaned the throttle body wich didnt help but we disconected the suction line on the throttle body and it wont let the car die onece the suction hose touches the throttle bodt it will shut off instantly. unplug the throttle position sensor and car does not die but idle staggers, unplug mass air flow sensor car does not die but idle staggers, when everything is all plugged in car is back to normal dieing like usual. its getting very frustrating, also the service engine light came on about a week ago on sunday when it started dieing very badly even when your making a turn or a slow gradual acceleration, but its not doing that anymore. added note once you hit 3500 rpms its like hitting a brick wall and the car wont go any faster until you let off the gas and give it some time.
would like some help and insight and possibly an answer to it all its getting on my last nerves


----------



## GTRwishlist (Jan 21, 2012)

HELLO?..........


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Spark plugs in good condition and proper NGK type? A dirty or faulty MAS could cause this. Improper base idle setting will affect the IACV-AAC valve's job of maintaining base idle; a faulty IACV-AAC valve would also affect the idle. There have been some issues of coolant leaks at the AAC valve which leaked into the harness and even damage the ECM. Assuming the spark plugs are okay, I would start by adjusting the base idle to spec. and carefully cleaning the MAS hotwire. Proper TPS adjustment is also important and there was a TSB that instructs on the proper procedure. Randomly unplugging the TPS is not advised as you could erase the learned closed throttle position.


----------

